# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Si përgatitet "Tiramisu"

## Elna Durrësi

O yllat e guzhinës, 

Postoni pak ju lutem mënyrën e procedimit për përgatitjen e _TIRAMISU_.

Biskotat, mascarpone, vezët e të gjitha këto që duhen i kam parapregatitur për nesër , por nuk di si shkon menyra e proçedimit, ndaj ju lutem ndihmoni.
Në pritje të përgjigjes suaj ju parafalenderoj për pjesëmarrjen .

Elna.

----------


## green

5 veze te ndara(te bardhat nga te verdhat)
1/4 cup me sheqer
2 cups mascarpone cheese
1/4 cup(60 ml) rum i erret  :buzeqeshje: 
3/4 cup(180 ml) kafe shume e forte
24 biskota (lady fingers)
60 gr. kakao e pasheqerosur

Ne nje kupe, rrih te verdhat e vezeve dhe sheqerin derisa te krijohet nje mase e njetrajtshme dhe e trashe. Hidh djathin mascarpone dhe rumin. 

Rrahim te bardhat e vezeve me shpejtesi mesatare ne nje mixer elektrik, derisa te krijohet nje forme e bute e qendrueshme. 1/3 e te bardhave te vezeve e perzjejme me masen qe pergatitem te paren ku gjendet dhe djathi mascarpone. Me pas, me ngadale i hedhim edhe pjesen tjeter te te bardhave te vezeve.

Vendos kafen ne nje kupe. Zhyt te gjitha biskotat aty per 1-2 sec. Dhe vendosi biscotat ne fund te kupave ku do serviret tiramisu. hidh masen e mascarpone cheese mbi biskotat (lady fingers). Sperkati me kakaon. Mund ta vendosesh dy shtresa biskotash qe do mbulohen me pas me perzjerjen e pergatitur. 

Leri naten ne frigorifer dhe serviri te ftohta.

(ato masat e mesiperme jane per 6 ne 8 persona)

E di qe e kam detajuar shume...po keshtu thote libri :shkelje syri: . E kam provuar ta bej vetem nje here dhe me ka dale e mire. Por nuk jam eksperte akoma :buzeqeshje: .

Gjithe te mirat

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Green 

Flm për përgjigjen.
Nesër të tregoj nëse ia dola apo jo në krye Teramisu se sonte ora 3  e kusur  e natës , nuk e kam ndër mend të zgjoj komshinjtë me zhërr- zhërret e rrafjeve të vezëve. 
Vetëm një pyetje: me se është e barabartë masa cup? filxhan çaji, expresi , lugë supe apo dicka tjetër? 

Elna.

----------


## green

> Vetëm një pyetje: me se është e barabartë masa cup? filxhan çaji, expresi , lugë supe apo dicka tjetër?


Elna :buzeqeshje: ,

1 cup= 3 filxhan kafeje (nuk e dija; e mata posacerisht).
Kam vene re qe ka shume receta per embelsiren Tiramisu.

Te befte mire! :buzeqeshje:  

P.S patjeter, let me know... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## green

Ne fakt ajo kafja qe une kam permendur nuk eshte kafe turke..eshte si kjo kafja amerikane qe pihet me filxhana te medhenj.
Mqse e kisha lene pa e sqaruar.
E mora si te mireqene te tille...duke qene se vete jam ne amerike.
cheers :buzeqeshje: 

P.S. Elna, nese ky detaj (i papermendur) te ka prishur pune...I apologize... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elna Durrësi

S'ka prish punë hiç detaji Green, se s'ma mbajti me i hy Tiramisusë sot. 
Mu duk vetja si e lodhshme , dhe e mora me të mira në kuzhinë , i dhashë pushim   :Lulja3:  .

Green e Jonka 

Flm për përgjigjet dhe pjesëmarrjen tuaj.

Angazhohem t'ju tregoj cilësinë e ëmbëlsirës sapo të marr komentet  e para  :buzeqeshje: . 


P.s komentues Rajani, 6 vjeçar. Thoni ju se thotë e keqe ai , kur ka kakao në të   :i qetë:  .

Ju përshëndes përzemërsisht 

Elna.

----------


## mad

Tiramisu....  ::  tha njeri _"Tiramisu"_  :boing 4: ....hmmm, mos beni shaka me stomakun e njerzve! 

{^_^}

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Ej na vendosni dhe menyren si pregatitet "BUTTAMIGIU'" se du me u bo tape ne embelsira sonte



Xhemlo vëllai. 

Ma sqaruan këtë domethënien e "Buttamigiu" e thashë jam që jam këndej nga kuzhina po i them nja dy fjalë, ndaj dëgjo :  Kerkesën e kesaj recete e ke shtruar gabim tek kuzhina shqiptare edhe pse është e " ëmbël" , ndaj nëse të vazhdon ende e rëna në kokë për Buttamigiu-në hape nje temë me recetë të tillë tek : Në kërkim të romancës. Sigurisht nese dhe tjetërkujt i ka rënë gjithashtu në kokë  për Buttamingiu - Tiramisu do i jepni zgjidhje recetes e do beheni tapë e shkuar tapës në ëmbëlsira. 

Të përshëndes

Elna.

----------


## MisCongeniality

Elna, c'mu desh mua qe lexova temen tende mi goc se tani nuk do perqendrohem me ne mesim.  :buzeqeshje:   Po s'di ndonje vend qe i ben sh. te mira si ne Itali.

----------


## Fiori

Receta në vazhdim është pak a shumë si ajo që ka vendosur green, por duke qënë se i hodha një sy në libër posaçrisht për "Tiramisu" si dhe duke qënë se është ëmbëlsira ime e preferuar _(atëherë kur gatuhet siç duhet)_ po e vendos këtu dhe këtë variant:

*TIRAMISU*

*Përbërësit*

- 4 të verdha vezësh
- 3/4 filxhani, sheqer
- 1 filxhan djathë mascarpone
- 1 1/2 filxhan me ajkë qumshti _(whipping cream)_
- 2 filxhanë me kafe të fortë _(e zieni dhe më pas lëreni të ftohet )_
- 1/2 filxhan Kahlua _(pije me bazë kafeje dhe pak alkool)_
- 30-36 biskota
- pudër kakao për të pudrosur ëmbëlsirën në fund
- çokollatë e grirë


*Përgatitja*

Ne nje tenxhere me dy ndarje _( tenxhere te cilat perdoren per shkrirje ose zierje te ngadalte),_ perzieni te verdhat e vezeve dhe sheqerin dhe filloni ti perzieni ngadale derisa perzierja te kete marre ngjyren e verdhe disi te zbardhur dhe temperatura te kete shkuar në 140ºF _(ka tenxhere qe e tregojne temp)_. Me pas hiqeni tenxheren nga zjarri dhe masen hidheni ne nje tas te mad ku pak e nga pak mund te filloni ti shtoni djathin mascarpone, duke e perziere lehte. Perzierja duhet te ftohet per 8-10 min.

Ne nje tas tjeter, trazoni ngadale ajken e qumshtit dhe po me ngadale hidheni ajken ne perzierjen me veze qe pergatitet pak me pare.

Me pas perzieni kafen e ftohur me Kahlua dhe zhytini nje e nga nje biskotat ne menyre qe te marrin pak shije por dhe te mos thermohen fare nga lengu. 

Ne fund, mund te filloni vendosjen e embelsires ne nje ene ovale (12-14inch). Ne fillim vendosni nje shtrese kremi, me pas nje shtrese me bisokota dhe siper i shtroni nje shtrese te trashe kremi. Siperfaqen rafshojeni ne menyre uniforme dhe mbulojeni enen me mbeshtjelles plastik. Embelsira duhet te ftohet per 4-6 ore para se te sherbehet.

Para se ta sherbeni mund ti hidhni siper pluhur kakao perzier me pak kafe si dhe copa cokollate te grira holle.

----------


## babybell

> Ne nje tas tjeter, trazoni ngadale ajken e qumshtit dhe po me ngadale hidheni ajken ne perzierjen me veze qe pergatitet pak me pare.
> 
> Me pas perzieni kafen e ftohur me Kahlua dhe zhytini nje e nga nje biskotat ne menyre qe te marrin pak shije por dhe te mos thermohen fare nga lengu.


O Fiori ajke qumeshti quan ate qe ne italisht quhet panna?

Cfare kafeje perdor,  expresso tip lavazza apo te imet (turke)?

----------


## Fiori

Po, më duket se në Itali quhet "panna" ajo që këtu në SHBA quhet "whipping cream" _(sikur e kam lexuar ne nje teme tjeter ne forum kete)_.

Kafe përdoret kafja turke...

----------


## diamant abrashi

Më afër tiramisusë së vërtetë është green. Nuk ka nevojë për ajkë,as për çokollatë të grirë  e as për të ngrohur asgjë pos kafesë e cila duhet të jetë rreptësisht e zier në makinën "*moka*" 

Biskotat duhet të jenë jo gjithfarësh por "*SAVOIARDI*" dhe në paketimin  e tyre jepet edhe receta origjinale.

Kahlua nuk di ç'është por më mirë rum, wiskey apo ca pika konjak në kafe.

Dhe kakao ti hudhet menjeherë pas shtresës së fundit të masës kremoze sepse ashtu merr ngjyrën e errët dhe absorbohet me kohë shumë më mirë.

Gjithsesi të ftohet ngadalë e pastaj edhe në frigo e të pritet disa orë para se të serviret.

P.S. Kakao sipas përvojës sime është mirë të hudhet së pari në një kullojsë çaji(sitë e vockël) e pastaj me një të tundur përmes gishtit të kalohet në formë homogjene sipri enës me tiramisu.

----------


## Mogli--

Mua me pelqen vetem emri TIRAMISU ..hehe eshte edhe pak emocionale.
Kur dilja me te dashuren vetem per akullore,na fillonte e qeshura para se te blinim se te dyve na pelqente TIRAMISU
Ju pershendes

----------


## land

..................

----------


## land

...............

----------


## land

...............

----------


## land

.............

----------


## land

............

----------


## land

............

----------

